# beste hakengröße für euer rig



## lippe (18. November 2004)

hi leute!

also wollte mal fragen was die beste hakengröße für normale karpfen ist?
ein bekannter meinte 2-4er sind gut, denn karpfen haben große mäuler.
hab ich gemacht und ich glaube das verhindert bisse. ;+ 
was sagt ihr?

(fische mit boilie und auch frolic was mir viele emofolen haben)

wär nett wenn ihr mir nen tipp geben könntet! #6  

gruß lippe


----------



## Angler2004 (18. November 2004)

*AW: beste hakengröße für euer rig*

also ich fische höchstens größe 4, immoment habe ich 6er, und die sind groß genug für große und klein genug das auch kleine fische beißen können, weil ich will  erst mal klein anfangen


----------



## Bergi (18. November 2004)

*AW: beste hakengröße für euer rig*

Moin!
kommt immer drauf an.
Die Hakengröße fällt bei jedem Hersteller anders aus.

Naja für Partikel fische ich meist nen 8er Haken und für Boilie nen 6er(bei 18-24er Murmeln)
Sind Hinderisse zu erwarten wähle ich auch mal nen 4er.
Ich halte auch nicht viel von Ankern.Ein kleiner Haken hat zu dem auch noch einen besseren Hakeffekt


----------



## BigBaitrunner (18. November 2004)

*AW: beste hakengröße für euer rig*

Hallo,

Ich fische fast nur mit 6er und selten mit 4rer. Weil desto kleiner der haken ist desto weniger gewicht hat er und für den karpfen ist es auch unaffäliger wenn der haken leichter is.

lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## Manni1980 (18. November 2004)

*AW: beste hakengröße für euer rig*

Hi,
für mormale 20mm Murmeln benutze ich den Fang in Größe 4 und den Fox Series 2XS in Größe 2,  für Murmeln über 20mm benutze ich Fox Series 2XS in Größe 1. Meiner Meinung nach finde ich fällt der Fox Series 2XS zeihmlich klein aus, deshalb auch 2 und 1. Für Partikel und 16mm Kugeln benutze ich von Cormoran einen Titan Haken der von der Form wie der Fang ist in Größe 6 oder den PB No Escape Hook in Göße 6. Hab damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Gruß

Manni


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. November 2004)

*AW: beste hakengröße für euer rig*

Also normal fange ich mit 4-6ern an, und dann sieht man, ob man besser kleinere oder grössere nimmt. In meiner Kiste findet sich von 1/0-10 alles, benutzen tu ich sie aber seltenst.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

